# Neptune Collenges



## Freddie19 (14 April 2012)

Just read in H and H news, that the Hales retired their winner immedieatly after the race, that is such brilliant news.  Did anyone else spot Robert Whittaker in the winning circle, or was I seeing things.


----------



## FayeFriesian (14 April 2012)

I saw him too (glad you did as thought i was going bonkers!)

His head just appeared and he stood out... maybe because he's shorter then most men ha.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 April 2012)

Just read this on the Racing Post site, its good to hear, given his age he has nothing left to prove and would be in the grip of the handicapper so a very wise move. Having lost One Man who they idolised Im not surprised by their decision.


----------



## Boxers (14 April 2012)

How old is he?

what do retired racehorses go on to do, or do they just get turned away?


----------



## Happy Horse (14 April 2012)

Hopefully he will have some fun hunting or the like now.  Lovely horse!


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 April 2012)

He is 11years old  which isnt old for a racehore but considering he is just not good enough for grade 1 races anymore he will be saddled with enormous weights so I think it was the right decision.

The owners are great supporters of show jumping so they may retrain him for this or some other activity. What ever they decide it will be in his best interest as he is so dear to their hearts.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2012)

"This was going to be his last race and he'll be retired now. He can go out in a field over the summer with Denman and Kauto Star and have a wonderful home (with owner John Hales) for life. Good old Neptune."

Good horse, good decision. God bless him and his retirement.


----------



## scotlass (14 April 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			"This was going to be his last race and he'll be retired now. He can go out in a field over the summer with Denman and Kauto Star and have a wonderful home (with owner John Hales) for life. Good old Neptune."

Good horse, good decision. God bless him and his retirement.
		
Click to expand...


Beautifully worded.

Boys - have a lovely summer out playing in the field.   Not one of you owe any of us anything


----------



## glenruby (14 April 2012)

I thought they would. Was pretty obvious they'd never run him in another national anyway as it was such a big deal for them anyway. And he has nothing else to prove and isn't quite up to the top grade 1 runners. Good on them.


----------



## Fantasy_World (14 April 2012)

All I can say is  and happy retirement


----------



## SO1 (14 April 2012)

Nice to hear. Hope he has a good retirement and at 11 maybe he will be able to still be ridden a bit too.


----------



## kerilli (14 April 2012)

just thinking of those three Kings of racing turned out in a field somewhere makes me go all emotional. so so pleased to hear that he's going to be retired.


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 April 2012)

Boxers said:



			How old is he?

what do retired racehorses go on to do, or do they just get turned away?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the horse, some like the routine of a racing yard and stay on as the trainers hack, or to lead out the youngsters, some go hunting and some go to the owners estate [we are talking old money], where they are generally pampered, and kept in a small herd.


----------



## 3Beasties (14 April 2012)

So glad to hear 

I wonder if he'll do any SJ with the owners daughter, she was at Wales and West competing today


----------



## Firewell (14 April 2012)

Aw this is nice!! I'm so glad there is such a happy ending, needed to hear this after being so upset about the two that were lost.


----------



## Pancakes (14 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			just thinking of those three Kings of racing turned out in a field somewhere makes me go all emotional. so so pleased to hear that he's going to be retired.
		
Click to expand...

ditto, you could just imagine them bouncing around and nipping each others faces. I bet they are three proper cheeky chaps  Just what they deserve after their loyality


----------



## firm (14 April 2012)

That is brilliant news   I really like him and although I don't usually bet, put some money on him today. He has paid my horse's vet bill for me thank you! He was great.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 April 2012)

Such a just and fitting end to a fantastic career! He spent years being the pacemaker for Kauto and Denman and he would surley have won one or two Gold Cups if it weren't for them. He deserves his moment in the spotlight! Here's to a long, happy and successful retirement!

Neptune Collanges - we saulte you!


----------



## Taffyhorse (14 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Such a just and fitting end to a fantastic career! He spent years being the pacemaker for Kauto and Denman and he would surley have won one or two Gold Cups if it weren't for them. He deserves his moment in the spotlight! Here's to a long, happy and successful retirement!

Neptune Collanges - we saulte you!
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear!! I've always loved this horse and I'm so pleased he's finally got the accolades he deserves. How lovely to go out like that. Have to say I thought Daryl gave him a peach of a ride too.


----------



## Fabforester (15 April 2012)

scotlass said:



			Beautifully worded.

Boys - have a lovely summer out playing in the field.   Not one of you owe any of us anything
		
Click to expand...

This actually made me well up, lovely news and happy retirement ahead with many more years of fun x


----------



## Nollaig Shona (15 April 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Did anyone else spot Robert Whittaker in the winning circle, or was I seeing things.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him as well!  I think the Hales own some of the Whittaker horses...





EKW said:



			Such a just and fitting end to a fantastic career! He spent years being the pacemaker for Kauto and Denman and he would surley have won one or two Gold Cups if it weren't for them. He deserves his moment in the spotlight! Here's to a long, happy and successful retirement!

Neptune Collanges - we saulte you!
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear!!


----------



## millhouse (15 April 2012)

Well done Neptune - have a long and happy retirement.


----------



## Four white socks (15 April 2012)

Good decision.  Clearly a much loved horse, here's to a long and happy retirement!


----------



## alliersv1 (15 April 2012)

So pleased to hear this. 
I did hear that he and Noland were to be retired after the race, whatever the result, so I'm glad they stuck to the plan. It would have been so tempting to wheel him out again on the back of this win.
NC is one of my fave horses of all time, and it was such a thrill seeing him win. What a gutsy performance, and a patient ride by DJ.
Really glad that John Hales can finally put behind him his bad memories of Aintree too.


----------



## brighteyes (15 April 2012)

Sunshine after the rain. Good call.


----------



## christine48 (16 April 2012)

The Hales family appear to genuinely love their horses. Mr Hales said the family were split about the decision to run him in the National. Having got him back safe and sound I think that's the right decision for them.


----------

